# Employed at Precinct with no Badge?



## Addison (Aug 22, 2014)

Basically what the subject says. 

Is it possible for someone to be employed at a police station and not be an officer or have any sort of badge?  I know that in some city, if not all, the cars go to outside mechanics to fix the dents and stuff. But I'm asking about a job inside the department. Like reception, mail room, kitchen etc.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 22, 2014)

In the UK that is fairly common. Civilian staff are the majority and most often all that will tell you they work with the police is the access card hanging around their neck... They will work on the desks, be on the phones and do a lot of the day to day Police-Public interaction... 
We also have badged and uniformed non-Police called PCSO [Police Community Support Officers?] that look a lot like police and have much of the same equipment but far fewer of the powers [I don't think they can arrest anyone...] just to make everything nice and simple.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know any specifics, but just looking at the way general offices work now days, you need an ID badge to get into anywhere. Custodial staff need badges to work the elevators, cooks into cafeterias, etc. If that's the security in an office, you could reasonably assume there's going to be at least that in a police station, where evidence may be stored and criminals need to be kept locked up.

If your story takes place in an earlier time period, I think it'd be possible, but in a post-911 world, I think it'd be unlikely. If you really need to know, I'd say just contact your local police. Write them an email introducing yourself and stating your purpose. I'm sure they'd be willing to help within reason.

As a general rule of thumb, when looking for exploits/flaws in a system, if you can think of it in a few minutes, you can bet the people designing it have thought of it too.

BUT if you need someone to get into areas where they're not supposed to be, never underestimate the power of user error. A lot of times con artists get away with things is because of confidence. Act like you belong and people will think you do. Maybe you can use that as a loophole.


----------

